# Microsoft Office Startup -- how do I turn it off?



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

I go to msconfig > Startup & UNcheck "Microsoft Office Startup", hit 'Apply' restart computer.
BUT next time I look at Startup, the box is checkmarked again! Only parts of Office I have installed (that I know of) are Word 2000, & Works For Windows.
How do I make sure the box isn't checkmarked again?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Have you tried deleting the MS Office entry in your Startup folder (Start/Programs/Startup)?


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

In the "Startup" folder the tab says its a Shortcut to "Microsoft Office", & properties says it go's to Osa9.exe
:
NOW, here's another interesting item ... in the "Disabled Startup Items Folder" in Start > Programs there is an icon which also says Microsoft Office and go's to the SAME Osa9.exe file!
::
Only thing I can think of is that when I was trying to get the Toolbars in Word 2k back to their default's, I ran the "Detect And Repair" function in W2K to see if I could get the Toolbars fixed that way, the Repair program put another icon in the Startup Folder; BUT if I just delete the Microsoft Office Shortcut tab in Startup, won't it still keep running Microsoft Office Startup


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Detect and Repair might certainly restore that shortcut.

Just delete it again in your Startup folder, and let's see whether it stays away now.

And uncheck it in Msconfig/startup as well, just to be sure.

Good luck,


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

I deleted the Short cut in "Startup", then went to MsConfig Startup ... and the box was unchecked by my deletion of the Shortcut.
Turned the comp off, then on and ran msconfig, & the Microsoft Office box remained unchecked, so looks like its fixed now.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

No problem.

I wish all problems were as easy to solve as yours! 

Cheers,


----------

